# What is a "Hardcore" Gamer?



## PityOnU (Jul 3, 2013)

Question is in the title. Also, what age group are they?


----------



## Harumyne (Jul 3, 2013)

It's a cheesy title that people give themselves when they're relatively good at a game that they spend more time playing than doing anything else.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't really see the point in dividing between casual gamers and hardcore gamers strictly in terms of what games they play, rather in frequency and length of individual sittings as well as the circumstances.

A casual gamer plays a game from time to time to kill time, either on their phone or their PC - they don't bother with hardware dedicated strictly to gaming because they're not passionate about it - it's not a hobby for them. As such, they _usually_ grab shorter, smaller mini-games rather than long and complex RPG's which require longer sitting, but this is not a rule - you can jump in and out of a game easily these days.

A _"hardcore"_ gamer plays games as a hobby - it's an important part of the daily schedule. Some people watch TV in their spare time, some read a book, some read a newspaper - _"hardcore gamers"_ play video games. This difference in approach causes more of a variety when it comes to genres commonly played, but it shouldn't be used as a restricion.

As far as the age group is concerned, I'm 24, consider myself more of a _"core"_ gamer but I don't think the age itself is a huge factor here. What matters is the way you see gaming - whether you enjoy it thoroughly and can't quite see yourself being able to go around without it or just do it to kill time when you're bored on the train or when you're waiting for an important E-Mail.


----------



## Shady Guy Jose (Jul 3, 2013)

I was more of a hardcore gamer when I was 11-18, since I had less other interests and a lot more time than I do now, as a 20-year-old medschool student. As far as genres I played most, platformers and JRPG's are the ones that consume most of my gaming time, even though I do like beat-em-ups and racing games as well. I just don't spend so much time on them.

EDIT: However, I am under the (perhaps misguided) impression that the most common genre between hardcore gamers is undoubtedly FPS, especially since a lot of high school gamers who play exclusively CoD may fall under the definition given earlier (first choice of hobby being "turn on your PS3 and start playing a game"), while not even being interested in games in general.


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 3, 2013)

Shady Guy Jose said:


> I was more of a hardcore gamer when I was 11-18, since I had less other interests and a lot more time than I do now, as a 20-year-old medschool student. As far as genres I played most, platformers and JRPG's are the ones that consume most of my gaming time, even though I do like beat-em-ups and racing games as well. I just don't spend so much time on them.


 
Same here. I was definitely a hardcore gamer from 11-18, but after that I just didn't have time anymore.

Applicable:

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/online_gaming


----------



## Fishaman P (Jul 3, 2013)

Personally, I'd say you're hardcore if you're a speedrunner/score-attacker.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 3, 2013)

An enlightened individual untouched by the filth of casual scum.

Anyone who tells you otherwise is casual scum and should be quarantined immediately so their inferior opinions do not spread.


----------



## emigre (Jul 3, 2013)

Isn't this the fourth thread of this type in the last six months or so not?


----------



## Depravo (Jul 3, 2013)

People who only play mainstream FPS games. They're all 13.


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 3, 2013)

emigre said:


> Isn't this the fourth thread of this type in the last six months or so not?


 
I'm not sure, I haven't been around that long.

I'm just curious because a big part of the console war is appealing to "hardcore" gamers. Who the fuck are these people?


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 3, 2013)

It's a fluid definition, not really set in stone.  You can be hardcore playing casual games, and you can casually play hardcore games.  You must be at least 5 minutes old to be considered hardcore (10 secs to give controller to birthed baby, 4 min 50 secs for the baby to demonstrate commitment)


----------



## Clarky (Jul 3, 2013)

A whiner usually


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 3, 2013)

13 year old COD players.

Meh, I could be considered a hardcore gamer cause I pretty much spent hours on end on games.
I just like gaming~


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 7, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> I'm not sure, I haven't been around that long.
> 
> I'm just curious because a big part of the console war is appealing to "hardcore" gamers. Who the fuck are these people?


People who are way more likely to invest in gaming consoles and large quantities of games, and thus are the most critical market to the likes of Sony, Nintendo, and Microsoft's success.


----------



## Celice (Jul 7, 2013)

Well, this topic certainly seems to be indicative of someone's personal associations with "hardcore" types.

For me, casual gamers are individuals who see games as primarily entertainment, and are concerned with the medium purely as consumers. Where games come from, how they are made, the implication of publisher and audience relations, and similar topics are of no concern. These gamers range from people who game on their phones exclusively, to individuals who associate themselves with brands or developers instead of looking at games as a whole, rhizomatic structure, to individuals who buy consoles or have gaming PCs without really knowing why or what they made their purchase for (e.g. having gaming for the sake of gaming).

Hardcore gamers simply have an interest in their games, and treat it more than mere junkfood entertainment. They look towards good discussions, often critical in nature, pertaining to a particular game, gaming trends and tropes, the state of the industry, and other topics that are not exclusively geared towards one fan topic or another. The entirety of gaming is a concern. These gamers often look towards the experience of a game as most important--and are not as easily turned off by genre, length, or style.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jul 7, 2013)

A 'hard core' gamer, is a person that can find a justification in playing a game when no one else could.

The game need not be great, it need only be something the hard core gamer couldn't resist playing. Think smoking, can you walk away from a game? Then you are not hard core.

I have a Nintendo DSi XL, it is in excellent condition, because I don't play it to death. The battery will likely die from old age before being worn out. I have copies of a zillion DS games I might never get to, titles most would consider must play titles. But the day is only so long, and there are so many thing to do other than Nintendo games (believe it or not). I am sure not a hard core gamer inasmuch as Nintendo DS games goes.

But, you should see my collection of PC wargames. I have bought games worth 80-90 bucks and have yet to get around to playing, titles that have expansions that effectively make the sum total price around 150 bucks. That's a lot of cash for games I hardly play. So am I a hard core wargamer or not? Hard to tell. I do other things besides wargames.

I think the term that might apply to me is merely addict  I can't stop buying wargames. I even buy some mainstream titles just on the idiotic belief 'I might get around to playing them eventually'. That's why I bought Dragon Age for the PS3 and why I bought Guild Wars 2 for PC. Likely money wasted (it's wasted money if you don't play the game regardless of how everyone says it's great).

I don't think you are hard core if you play the game to the detriment of your health. I believe that is merely called stupid.

I have friends that own all the consoles and play all the top games and play them a lot in their spare time, but, they still have jobs and they still have things like housework. They have other interests as well. But they play their games 'hard core' if they can claim to have 'beaten' a new title in just a week.

I think a hard core gamer is someone that can state they have all the consoles regardless of whether the consensus states some of the machines suck for one reason or another. If you use Steam even though you think it sucks, and if you are ready to get an X Box One regardless of all the brain dead spy crap you are likely hard core. If you consider a specific version of the PS3 a vital item for just one aspect of the machine, you are likely hard core. I have a PS3 for instance and it sits on a shelf unused currently. I don't even care what flavour or machine it is. I am not that hard core about it.

I think the only thing I am hard core about, where games are concerned, is I am not interested in the opinions of adults on what is and is not a suitable game for someone my age. But then again, like the sig says, I ditched my age group, they suck when it comes to thinking growing up is worth something.


----------



## narutofan777 (Jul 8, 2013)

hardcore gamer is a person who gets all the titles, trophies and accomplishments in a game. also they play games for 8+ hours daily. the top runescape player suomi was playin over 15 hours everyday and sometimes 24 hours a day..for years. yeahh hardcore. 

i've played many games but i would not consider myself a hardcore gamer.

age for hardcore gamers: 18+. its not possible for teens or kids to play games 8+ hours or even 15+ hours a day for a year. they gotta go to school and play outside.


----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2013)

This guy is a "hardcore" gamer.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 8, 2013)

Veho said:


> This guy is a "hardcore" gamer.
> 
> *snip*


 

I am appalled by his behavior.

I mean, seriously, talking to a casual? What a disgrace.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 8, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I am appalled by his behavior.
> 
> I mean, seriously, talking to a woman? What a disgrace.


Fix'd


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 8, 2013)

Oy that is some sick shit... (The facebook one, not the humoristic comments about the facebook thing)

Edit:
Casual gamer: A person who plays games every now and then, from angry birds to mario or maybe even call of duty, but only every now and then.
Hardcore gamer: nutjobs who have no life who think they are the ebst because they know everthing tehy beleive to be true. usually misogynistic assholes who have no life and write angry mails about how games dont make violent and if you dont believe him he will kill you. usually insane people around 12-18 years old, not a lot of them are older or younger. has no clue about whats going on but talks asif he is the king - usually male.
Gamer: Everyone else, usually a sane person who enjoys games and knows a little bit about the inner workings of the industry.


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 8, 2013)

Well from the responses in this thread it seems as if the "hardcore" gamer group is not even close to being the majority of people who play games.

Why is the industry so focused on that group then?


----------



## emigre (Jul 8, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> Why is the industry so focused on that group then?


 

Cuz they buy gaems.


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 8, 2013)

emigre said:


> Cuz they buy gaems.


 
...I guess I can't argue with that.

Kinda sucks that the entire industry is catering towards assholes, though.


----------



## emigre (Jul 8, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> ...I guess I can't argue with that.
> 
> Kinda sucks that the entire industry is catering towards assholes, though.


 

Awesome generalisation Bro.


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 8, 2013)

emigre said:


> Awesome generalisation Bro.


 
You're a hardcore gamer, right?


----------



## emigre (Jul 8, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> You're a hardcore gamer, right?


 

Np. I'm an asshole.


----------



## Duo8 (Jul 16, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> I'm not sure, I haven't been around that long.
> 
> I'm just curious because a big part of the console war is appealing to "hardcore" gamers. Who the fuck are these people?


12 yrs old fps fags


----------



## mkdms14 (Jul 16, 2013)

A completionist who will never give up until they beat games like Tetris and Duck Hunt.

FYI: Those games have no end.


----------



## K3N1 (Jul 16, 2013)

I dont think a hardcore gamer specifically means you have to be good at a game because obviously not everyone is good at everything, I'd describe someone whos hardcore in general as a person with more knowledge about the game and console, Einstein had constant failures with inventions but never gave up until he succeeded for example. A hardcore gamer can also be a person that attends every gaming event, has to have every single nes cart in their collection etc...


----------



## Smuff (Jul 16, 2013)

Hardcore gamers are self-deluding arrogant fuckwits with delusions of grandeur.

Like me.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 16, 2013)

Someone who plays animal crossing:new leaf on the toilet whilst having a shit.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 16, 2013)

My definition is more of a "is not winning a game diminishing your fun in any way?" sort of question. Those who don't really care as long as they're entertained are casual gamers. Those who crave winning above all else: hardcore gamers.

I also think there are bad attitudes on either side, but it's more visible on the hardcore side. Especially if those two are put in a co-operative team together.



PityOnU said:


> Well from the responses in this thread it seems as if the "hardcore" gamer group is not even close to being the majority of people who play games.
> 
> Why is the industry so focused on that group then?


Wait a second...of course there are some exceptions (call of duty being the clear example, here), but...IS the industry really focused on them? If possible, I'd like to see some number on that, as I would think most companies (and especially indies) focus instead on the casual gamer.


----------



## emigre (Jul 16, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> *(and especially indies) focus instead on the casual gamer*.


 

?


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 17, 2013)

emigre said:


> ?


What? Perhaps I'm not playing the right sort of indie games, but these seem on general more pick-up-and-play'ish, no leader boards (often not even regular scores), and things like that. If you disagree, you can start by pointing out what your definition of hardcore/casual actually is (and I mean a SERIOUS reply). It would help.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 17, 2013)

Hardcore gamer - (noun) \ˈhärd' -ˈkȯrˈgā-mər\
_A person who games hardcore._


----------



## Duo8 (Jul 17, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Hardcore gamer - (noun) \ˈhärd' -ˈkȯrˈgā-mər\
> _A person who games hardcore._







JoostinOnline said:


> Hardcore gamer - (noun) \ˈhärd' -ˈkȯrˈgā-mər\
> _A person who games hardcore._







JoostinOnline said:


> Hardcore gamer - (noun) \ˈhärd' -ˈkȯrˈgā-mər\
> _A person who games hardcore._


You dont have to say that 3 times. And that definition didnt really help.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to post it three times.  It said there was a server error twice, so I clicked "Post Reply" again.


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm not even very sure myself what to consider a hardcore gamer. Maybe they game for a living, maybe they enter gaming tournaments often, maybe they spend copious amounts of time and money into a game they like. I don't think simply being an FPS player alone can count as being a "hardcore gamer", though.


----------



## Duo8 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hikaru said:


> I'm not even very sure myself what to consider a hardcore gamer. Maybe they game for a living, maybe they enter gaming tournaments often, maybe they spend copious amounts of time and money into a game they like. I don't think simply being an FPS player alone can count as being a "hardcore gamer", though.


If they game for a living then they are "pro" or "league" gamers.


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 17, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> If they game for a living then they are "pro" or "league" gamers.


 
Ah, I never took that into consideration. If that is the case, then I think Taleweaver's idea of a hardcore gamer may be right in my book.


----------



## anhminh (Jul 17, 2013)

Hardcore player are insane people who try everything near impossible like beat final boss monster with a stick or even go again game errors.
Hardcore gamer are just a bunch fools claim that they have beat a lot game even thought the only thing they do is reach to the story ending.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 17, 2013)

Casual gamer? You're into playing games just for fun. But, there are people who can be compared to those people that compete in the racing/fighting/whatever tournaments. Those people are hardcore. A better word for it would be a bad-ass since a core is usually hard; have you tried biting an apple core? Or even a computer core? Those are hard cores. So then it can really describe anybody, even four year olds; but this would be pretty rare to come across.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 17, 2013)

Smuff said:


> Hardcore gamers are self-deluding arrogant fuckwits with delusions of grandeur.
> 
> Like me.


 
I must not be hardcore then since I don't exhibit these traits. And I am happy about that.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 17, 2013)

It's the type of insecure gamer that needs to ascribe themselves a title to try to convince themselves they're better than others.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 17, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> It's the type of insecure gamer that needs to ascribe themselves a title to try to convince themselves they're better than others.


 
Yes. Kind of like those fifteen year olds who play Call of Duty?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 17, 2013)

I consider myself a hardcore gamer, I had no idea how terrible I was.  I also don't remember doing any of the things described.


----------



## Duo8 (Jul 17, 2013)

Maybe hardcore gamers are gamers who are just very good with a game(s). There are hardcore Mario gamers out there.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 17, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> Maybe hardcore gamers are gamers who are just very good with a game(s). There are hardcore Mario gamers out there.


 
Why, thank you; it's the nicest comment I've gotten all day.


----------



## Veho (Jul 17, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> Maybe hardcore gamers are gamers who are just very good with a game(s). There are hardcore Mario gamers out there.


Does Donkey Kong count?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 17, 2013)

A hardcore gamer is just someone who plays games a lot.  It's really as simple as that.  For some reason people mix the term up with "douchebag".


----------



## Duo8 (Jul 17, 2013)

Veho said:


> Does Donkey Kong count?


That's diamond core


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 17, 2013)

I consider myself a softcore guy. Since you know, i play Nintendo and emulate shiz on my phone.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 17, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> I consider myself a softcore guy. Since you know, i play Nintendo and emulate shiz on my phone.


 
Yeah, cute. It's the same for me.


----------



## emigre (Jul 17, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> What? Perhaps I'm not playing the right sort of indie games, but these seem on general more pick-up-and-play'ish, no leader boards (often not even regular scores), and things like that. If you disagree, you can start by pointing out what your definition of hardcore/casual actually is (and I mean a SERIOUS reply). It would help.


 

Indie gaems have leaderboards. Some gaems I play have em and it's pretty entertaining to try and beat my friends's high scores. RE: pick up and play, let's be honest with the addition of gaems autosaving every two minutes, a large number of gaems are pick up and play. I like playing Saint's Row 3 once in a while for twenty minutes and destroying shit.

RE: my definition of hardcore/casual, I don't have one because I don't care. I just enjoy reading about other people's definitions because I enjoy reading at how precious people are about it.


----------



## DS1 (Jul 17, 2013)

A hardcore gamer is a gamer that plays real games.

Now excuse me while I play Final Fantasy VS XIII on my Dolphin.


----------



## Bobbybangin (Jul 17, 2013)

A hardcore gamer is somebody who listens to death metal, eats Doritos, and drinks energy drinks while screaming at their tv during game play. An_ extreme_ hard core gamer is somebody who breaks their controllers, games, consoles, or even their opponents face and/or glasses when they get angry at said game or their opponent.

In all seriousness though, I find the terms 'hardcore' and 'gamer' used together to be an oxymoron.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 17, 2013)

I never understood the groups of gamers to be honest, because I go through phases just like I think many others do. 

Some weeks I'll spend hours on hours playing games, others I won't even touch a game, and I play all types of genres from JRPG's to Puzzle games, then maybe a bit of FPS then a quick game on a racer.

I think I just class myself as a gamer .....


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 17, 2013)

Bobbybangin said:


> A hardcore gamer is somebody who listens to death metal, eats Doritos, and drinks energy drinks while screaming at their tv during game play. An_ extreme_ hard core gamer is somebody who breaks their controllers, games, consoles, or even their opponents face and/or glasses when they get angry at said game or their opponent.
> 
> In all seriousness though, I find the terms 'hardcore' and 'gamer' used together to be an oxymoron.


 
Ah, yes, my brother's friend from elementary school and on was one of those "breaks controllers" types.  Almost broke one of our controllers when we were playing goldeneye, but we already had a non-functioning controller lying around, so we pulled a quick switcharoo and he tore it in twain.  He'd also been known to run over his controllers with his jeep or tie it to his rear bumper and drag it down the street.

Ah, memories.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 17, 2013)

12 year olds playing CoD, Minecraft and fucking your mom are pretty tight hard core gamers.


----------



## gazsweet (Jul 21, 2013)

me


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 21, 2013)

If you play Call of Duty, you're a hardcore gamer.


----------



## Duo8 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> If you play Call of Duty, you're a hardcore gamer.


No. (lol my 3 yrs bro plays cod )


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 21, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> No. (lol my 3 yrs bro plays cod )


 
Yes, Call of Duty > Everything
If you play Call of Duty and minecraft, you're a hardcore gamer that doesn't play games about graphics only.


----------



## Minox (Jul 21, 2013)

I think it's silly trying to divide people into groups. It only leads to a "us VS them" scenario and quite frankly I think we all could do without those.


----------



## Enchilada (Jul 21, 2013)

Call Of Duty doesn't means hardcore.

You can be a hardcore gamer by playing anything, like Nintendo games. The thing that matters is the time you spent, not what game you play.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jul 21, 2013)

I'd say it's someone with nothing better to do.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 21, 2013)

Who WANTS to be a hardcore gamer? With all the latent racism, homophobia, misogyny from all those pimple faced 12 year old mamaboys I wouldn't want to be one if you'd pay me for it. I'd rather be "just a guy who plays games" or something...


----------



## CompassNorth (Jul 21, 2013)

There's something Chris Avellone said during an interview about Fallout: New Vegas that stuck with me. 
He was asked if Fallout: New Vegas would appeal to the hardcore gamers and he responded with along the lines of "What we consider a hardcore gamer at Obsidian is someone who knows what they're talking about when it comes to games" 

Playing Rated M games doesn't make you a hardcore gamer, it's silly to think that.


----------



## Veho (Jul 21, 2013)

Minox said:


> I think it's silly trying to divide people into groups.


Not if you're an insecure little butt monkey that has to create arbitrary distinctions in order to make himself feel superior to others.


----------



## Slamicite (Jul 21, 2013)

Whenever some clown is playing a game which is not rated 'M for Manly', the brave Hardcore Gamers stand up to publicly defend the honor of the true grown-up videogames in Internet forums, often through expletives. More than anything else, Hardcore is what separates the men from the boys, with the immeasurable power of blast processing.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 22, 2013)

I so picture such with an arrogant grin, popped eyeballs "pwning" multiplayer shooters, fapping over their "achievments" .. Between the age of 7 to 14 should fit. Ah, stereotypes!


----------



## beundertaker (Jul 22, 2013)

a mlp fan


----------

